# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  Сброс локальных политик по умолчанию

## meir

Здравствуйте! Подскажите можно ли выполнить сброс локальных политик по умолчанию. Всех политик, которые находятся в конфигурации компьютера.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## meir

> Возможно "secedit /configure" поможет.


 Secedit сбрасывает только параметры безопасности, а как сбросить все политики, которые в конфигурации компьютера, на те, что были после установки windows?

----------


## DoggoD

> Здравствуйте! Подскажите можно ли выполнить сброс локальных политик по умолчанию. Всех политик, которые находятся в конфигурации компьютера.


Можно так:
в оснастке "Локальные параметры безопасности" (он же secpol.msc) в корне вызвать контекстное меню и импортировать политику *setup security.inf*
если же речь идет о групповых политиках (он же gpedit.msc), то тут надо сделать так.. Привести все политики в значение "Не задана".. Фактически это означает, что в разделах реестра 

```
HKCU (HKLM)\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies
```

 должны отсутствовать какие либо подразделы и ключи..
Примечание насчет бэкапов имеет место быть  :Rtfm:

----------


## meir

Большое спасибо!

----------

